# What is the Best Ratio of Butter to Weed when Making Cannabutter?



## atrumblood (Nov 14, 2010)

*So as my title suggested, I am looking for the best ratio of weed to butter to get the most of the weed.*


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 14, 2010)

Never mind I just saw the other post on this topic.


----------



## HotPinkSpaghetti (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL usually it's an ounce of shake per pound (4 sticks) of butter.

One time had cookies made with butter that was 8 oz in 3 lbs. Those were some strong bitches.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 16, 2010)

I just did 2 1/2 ozs for 1 1/2 lbs. of budder, man were did I park??


----------



## sky pilot 54 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just did 1lb of bud in 3lbs butter. Slow cooked in a crock pot. It rocks!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 20, 2010)

"I just did 1lb of bud in 3lbs butter. Slow cooked in a crock pot. It rocks!! "

And "can you hear me now?? LOL!
Man I guess it would rock. How does it taste??


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I just did 3oz of trim and weed to 6lbs of butter


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 20, 2010)

An OZ of pot per Cup of butter. More pot=stronger butter. Less pot=weaker butter. That easy .


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea the more the merrier!! 
At the end of harvest I have alot of trim and bud, that's the best time to make it.
I just can't seem to stay out of it LOL!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 20, 2010)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea the more the merrier!!
> At the end of harvest I have alot of trim and bud, that's the best time to make it.
> I just can't seem to stay out of it LOL!!


Ain't the the MF truth. I'll find myself making hash at 3am when I can't sleep.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 20, 2010)

I just made some budder using 3 sticks (1-1/2C) and 2 oz of bud. Ground it up using a coffee bean grinder and used the crock pot. It's dank!


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2010)

- For 1 tray of brownies I use 1/4 cup (65 ML) of oil and 28 grams of baked dry trim. I would eat the tray in 3 servings, my friends literally 16 - 32 depending on how far baked they wanted to be.
- 1/4 cup of olive oil is about 61 grams >>> (450g per lb / 61g) = 7.4 trays of brownies from 1 pound of butter. From 3 oz of baked dry trim I would make at most 3 trays of brownies, perhaps 2 with a cooking method of resin extraction. 1/2 a tray if the 3 oz of trim was fresh clipped.
- For 7.4 trays of brownies I would use 7.4 oz of baked dry trim extracted with a non polar solvent (high efficiency) where you are using 3 oz - if your trim is dry you are still using half the trim that I do, if your tolerance is high you might not get the effects that you want. If your trim is wet it will loose 75% of it's weight when dry, multiply any difference in the relative trim that we use by 4.
- I've found that Dr Jay's Black Out Bud Butter is the most potent cooking method of making butter, the recipe is in Weed Science linked below.
- save your butter and add more trim to make it more potent.
- Refining will not increase potency, only wash out the water soluble terpins and chlorophyll to improve taste. You will loose some small amount of resin in the rinse water.
- A press bowl gave me 25% more yield, of the most potent butter trapped deep in the plant matter. (Weed Science, Cooking chapter) this is from hobbes http://www.hobbes-l.tc/Body.html check it out very informative but check it out quick he may be leaving us soon.


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes. I'll be making some good stuff tonight


----------



## sky pilot 54 (Nov 24, 2010)

It tastes great. Just made some peanutbutter with it.Brownies are going into the oven now.


----------

